# Nissan Service Manuals



## jusme (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I registered just to post this here. I don't know if it's against the ToS or not, but this is publicly available information that I just happened to find using my own knowledge, so anyone else could repeat it just as easily without my help. If the mods feel uncomfortable with this post, they are free to remove it, of course. 

Anyway, earlier today I was looking around the Internet for a service manual for my '05 Pathfinder. I simply wanted to know how to remove the OEM video screen because it seems to be making a rattling noise. Since I couldn't find any information about that specific topic I went looking for an entire service manual. In this day and age you should be able to easily find a manual for any product online, right? That's been my experience so far anyway. Through some digging I found that the official Nissan service manuals are available as print, CD, or PDF from nissan-techinfo.com. Just what I needed, right? Except they have the gall to charge an arm and a leg for the manual! You'd think a CD or PDF of the manual would be next to free, right? How much does a CD cost to make? A PDF costs even less...just the cost of the bandwidth required to transfer it to my computer.

I knew there had to be a better way, so I let Google do the finding for me. Put this search string into Google and see what pops:


```
filetype:pdf site:nissan-techinfo.com
```
(Hint: Look, closely at the URL of the files. SM=???. For your vehicle, fwd.pdf = Table of Contents.)

For the curious amongst you, this tells Google to pull up all PDFs from that specific site. It's pretty easy to decode that from the search string though. If you need further help finding what you're looking for, please PM me. For any of you with any experience solving puzzles and with a little Web savvy you should be set.

Enjoy!


----------



## s94_sentragtr (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking for maxima and 300z fsm. Any idea


----------



## PerogyBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Owner's Manuals & Guides - Nissanhelp.com


Nissan manuals available here.....for FREE.

Gotta love it..


----------



## jusme (Sep 25, 2007)

The caveat is that they are available for free on those forums, but only 1 file per day. I'm guessing the manuals are broken up over multiple files as they are on the Nissan Tech Info site so that would take quite a few days to download the whole thing. My method would allow you to download the whole SM whenever you want, without having to register on another forum. Of course, you could always subscribe to that forum, but then you're back to paying for the SM again albeit probably much less.


----------



## PerogyBoy (Oct 6, 2007)

that other forum is FREE, so no $$ involved. 

I found it no problem downloading one "chapter" per day. I wasn't in that big a hurry.
If you want it faster, create multiple logins! They don't like that, but...whatever!

I was just pleased that I could get these for free. last time I bought a new vehicle 
(20 years ago) I PAID for these manuals. I was prepared to do this again, until
I discovered that forum and the free PDF downloads.


----------



## jusme (Sep 25, 2007)

Do you own/moderate that forum or something? Is this some elaborate spam technique to advertise for another Nissan forum? If you could download every service manual for free immediately, why would you register for another forum and take weeks to do the same thing?


----------



## phatg20 (Nov 17, 2004)

Just goto my site PhatG20 - Home it has been up since 04, and the FSM is free there.


----------



## speedcav72 (Sep 19, 2007)

*MMM but*

I agree with what's being said up to a point,though jusme's original point still stands i think.it's allright if you're american or japanese possibly but if you're a from the UK like myself and am looking for pdf's for your '94 1.6 Primera or even worse for the g/f's '92 1.4 sunny then you gotta a problem.Nissanhelp tried it,not much good for me,now surely you have sunnys and primeras across the atlantic but what d'you call them - your primera is the infinity g20 if i've got that right but what d'you call a sunny,do you even have a sunny over there !!! Either way there's no manual that I can find in Nissanhelp that fit's the bill.PhatG20 is more helpful but the only primera covered is the p11 SR20DE whereas it's the p10 GA16DE i need,oh well !!! 

I've tried the pdf - nissan link and I've not found what I'm after yet but I've not tried it from all angles yet !!!


----------



## Aberk (May 15, 2008)

*Re PDF files from Nissan*

Help (please).....

I'm trying to find the wiring diagram for the power mirrors for my daughter's 1999 Altima. Someone hit the car and knocked it off. I've repaired it to better than new, but the three wires were pulled out of the connector on the mirror side (not the switch) side. The colors of the wires going from the connector to the mirror are different from the wires coming from the switch to the mirror. My Haynes manual doesn't show the mirror diagram and the manual I found online at another site show the colors to be the same on both sides of the connector which is NOT the case. I could solve this in a minute if I could see another mirror, but no luck there either so far.

Thanks,

Alan Berkelhammer
[email protected]
(352) 377-7743


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

im sorry i cant help, but perhaps if you post this problem in the altima section more knowledgeable people, who know alti's can help, best of luck


----------



## Aberk (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Divo25 for the reply:

Still no luck on the wiring diagrams but in a stroke of luck, another 1999 Altima crossed my path in a parking lot. Its sympathetic owner let me pop the plastic panel on the inside of the door, and in about two minutes I had copied the wire color/connector relationship, popped the panel back in place, thanked this good fellow and was on my way! I've been looking for the correct diagram and/or hoping to find another car to check for awhile.


----------



## ntsmith (Jan 20, 2008)

*thanks for the manuals*

i went there and downloaded the manual for the 1994 pathfinder and the whole thing was there. the last one i down loaded from here was for my 1995 pathfinder but the section for the transfer case was missing,it still has everythingels ,just not 4 the transfer case.


----------

